# "This file is not in a recognizable format" - Excel Encryption/Corruption??



## prosource (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

When I open the attached Excel file, I receive the "This file is not in a recognizable format" error, at which point I can open the file or cancel the operation.

When I view the contents of the file after opening it, it is all gibberish.

The following changes were made to the file when this problem first appeared:



The advanced file attribute box "encrypt file" was unchecked.​
The file was moved from the My Documents folder to the network Shared folder.​


I have tried numerous Excel Recovery programs that I found online. All of the recovery attempts failed, except for one, which said that the OLE Header was irretrievably corrupt.

I have read all of the Microsoft forum posts on the subject, as well others on non-proprietary forums.

:4-dontkno

To conclude, I've done all I can think of. This has occurred with several files. I have included an attachment of a non-sensitive Excel file, with hopes that someone can help.

So, please, HELP!


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: "This file is not in a recognizable format" - Excel Encryption/Corruption??*

I don't have a .rar reader, so I haven't been able to look at your file, but two thinls pop into my mind.

Have you checked the font? sometimes when the header becomes corrupted, the font switches. If you highlight everything and change the font, you might get the info in a readable format.

Also, occasionally OpenOffice will open files that Excel turns it's nose up at. All you have to do then is saveas to an .xls format and Excel will work.


----------

